# vlc and mp4v



## kb6rxe (Dec 14, 2012)

When I try to play avi files with vlc I get the message

```
VLC does not support the audio or video format "mp4v"
```
I'm running FreeBSD 9.1. My 9.0 system plays the files correctly.

How do I fix it?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2012)

Keep in mind that AVI is a container format. It says absolutely nothing about the codecs being used for both audio and video. Apparently your AVI contains a MP4 video stream.

The reason it's not playing has nothing to do with the version of FreeBSD, it is solely dictated by the options you turn on when building multimedia/vlc. Unfortunately I'm not sure _which_ option exactly provides MP4 support. You might want to rebuild vlc with the default options.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2012)

Try building the port with this option:

```
[*] X264              H.264 video codec via x264
```


----------



## kb6rxe (Dec 14, 2012)

I usually type

```
make
    make install
    make clean
```
how do I enter the x264 option?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2012)

kb6rxe said:
			
		

> I usually type
> 
> ```
> make
> ...


`# make config`


----------



## kb6rxe (Dec 14, 2012)

I did the make config , make install and vlc still doesn't work. 
I think x264 is turned on by default anyway.
vlc plays the sound but no video. 

Also gmplayer plays sound but no video
mplayer plays sound and video but, of course, no graphical user interface

Maybe the 2 programs have related problems.


----------



## kb6rxe (Dec 15, 2012)

Solved:

There are some configuration files in .mplayer and .config/vlc that were bad.
I deleted them and started over. Now everything works


----------



## kAldown (Nov 3, 2013)

But I have

```
kaldown@d610:~ % pkg_info -xc x264
Information for x264-0.136.2358_1:

Comment:
Library and tool for encoding H.264/AVC video streams[/conde]

and still vlc doesn't play video, only sound.
Mp4v broblem doesn't dissapear after updating x264 and after deleting [file]~/.config/vlc/[/file]
```


----------

